# A picture is worth a thousand words !!



## lilburnjoe (Aug 5, 2010)

Yeah Baby Yeah ! Get ready BOYS, it's STARTIN !!  

Up with the WHITE and GOLD !!  STING'EM


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah Baby Yeah ! Get ready BOYS, it's STARTIN !!
> 
> Up with the WHITE and GOLD !!  STING'EM


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 5, 2010)

You better hope he's the reincarnation of Merlin (King Arthur's magician for all you Tech fans). Maybe he can conjure up a D-Line.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 5, 2010)

seriousley, is that all that ya'll think about? How to beat one team. Tech is pathetic.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 5, 2010)

I agree Bullpup. They even know what a joke the ACC is.


----------



## chadair (Aug 5, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> seriousley, is that all that ya'll think about? How to beat one team. Tech is pathetic.



reminds me of another team


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> seriousley, is that all that ya'll think about? How to beat one team. Tech is pathetic.



There's one for every team on the schedule, pup.

We concentrated and beat 11 teams last year, how bout you?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

they ever fix this goofy lookin' car?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> they ever fix this goofy lookin' car?



They ever fix this dead dog?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?



Whoooooooooooooaaaaaaaa. 

We need an "out of bounds emotocon."


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?



being a tech grad, i figured you'd understand that you can't fix a dead dog.  we did fix that rushing problem though, to the tune of 350+, against your maggots.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't mess with the Wreck...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 5, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> being a tech grad, i figured you'd understand that you can't fix a dead dog.  we did fix that rushing problem though, to the tune of 350+, against your maggots.



There's a lot of stuff about uga that is beyond fixing...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There's a lot of stuff about uga that is beyond fixing...



Can't fix inbreeding...


----------



## schleylures (Aug 5, 2010)

not far away gentelmen


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There's a lot of stuff about uga that is beyond fixing...



but spankin' the nerds aint one of them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 5, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Can't fix inbreeding...



easy fella, aren't you french?  shouldn't you be runnin' away from this fight?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 5, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> easy fella, aren't you french?  shouldn't you be runnin' away from this fight?



Now thats one I haven't heard before!


----------



## chadair (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 5, 2010)

chadair said:


> reminds me of another team



Had the same thought.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 5, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah Baby Yeah ! Get ready BOYS, it's STARTIN !!
> 
> Up with the WHITE and GOLD !!  STING'EM



This is the best thread youve ever started liljoyce!!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 5, 2010)

Chadair, I was thinking the exact same thing. Thank God Techs beat GA more than GA beat Florida!                                                                                                      Oh Joy! Sugarhill's back. Go play with Joey, Suagar ya'll are made for each other.        Doc, that's the funniest thing I've seen on here in awhile!!!


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> There's one for every team on the schedule, pup.
> 
> We concentrated and beat 11 teams last year, how bout you?



We would not have to concentrate very hard to go undefeated in the acc.


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 5, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 6, 2010)

How hard do you have to concentrate to go 8-5 in the SEC?  Maybe they were concentrating too hard on the acc


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 6, 2010)

Mutts, lets be friends and have a sing along !!  


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4GJVxFP19Gs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4GJVxFP19Gs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes a picture really is worth a thousand words.................gooooooooooooooooo tech.....


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Yes a picture really is worth a thousand words.................gooooooooooooooooo tech.....



You know, the cool Tech guys hate this sort of thing and hate that Tech has that image.  I'm talking about Doc and Trout and...are there any more of them?


----------



## jmar28 (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?




I'm a UGA fan, but everytime I see this picture in this thread with what Doc says, that just makes me laugh. That was pretty dang funny


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> You know, the cool Tech guys hate this sort of thing and hate that Tech has that image.  I'm talking about Doc and Trout and...are there any more of them?



Them boys are welcome to fly fish with me anytime.... if we can keep Trout from trying to tie on house flies... and keep Doc from diggin for worms!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> They ever fix this dead dog?



Doc! That was freaking cold blooded!

But even a Dawg has to give credit where credit is due.

I give it 3 rollies!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Aug 6, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> Yeah Baby Yeah ! Get ready BOYS, it's STARTIN !!
> 
> Up with the WHITE and GOLD !!  THING'EM BIG BOYS! Yayyy!



I can just hear that being said with a lithp.... Thuperrrr!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Them boys are welcome to fly fish with me anytime.... if we can keep Trout from trying to tie on house flies... and keep Doc from diggin for worms!


 
Funny thing is, the Tech fans do not pronounce their 'W's, and Georgia fans interject them everywhere they can. 

Example: Georgia Tech Yella Jackets, yep that's how they say it.
Example: Jawja Bulldawgs, see what I'm talkin about?

Must be a fundamental difference in the academic priorities between the two schools..


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Them boys are welcome to fly fish with me anytime.... if we can keep Trout from trying to tie on house flies... and keep Doc from diggin for worms!



House Flies work fine too!

I'm just flat out embarrased by the picture you posted Bitter.  As a Tech fan, I have nothing to say except embarrased!!!  But the Party in the UGA well, it's running a close race!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny thing is, the Tech fans do not pronounce their 'W's, and Georgia fans interject them everywhere they can.
> 
> Example: Georgia Tech Yella Jackets, yep that's how they say it.
> Example: Jawja Bulldawgs, see what I'm talkin about?
> ...




go back to alwabama!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> House Flies work fine too!
> 
> I'm just flat out embarrased by the picture you posted Bitter.  As a Tech fan, I have nothing to say except embarrased!!!  But the Party in the UGA well, it's running a close race!!!



I here ya brother... and I see the video in the same light.  Kids.. thinkin they are makin the next Ben Hur video with a HI 8 and and Nero video editor on a laptop.... sheeezz..


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 6, 2010)

pitiful. you would think their goal is a NC instead its to beat a cross state rival.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 6, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can just hear that being said with a lithp.... Thuperrrr!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> go back to alwabama!


Be nice and I'll take you with me, Sipsey Fork on the Warrior River, right below Smith's Lake. Lot's of Trowt's there... Plenty of rewm to sling a fly..


----------



## DSGB (Aug 6, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> they ever fix this goofy lookin' car?



Looks like it!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 6, 2010)

DSGB!

You're huntin' over bait!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah we got nerds, but somebody's got to design the car you drive, the building you work in, the airplanes you fly in, the internet your'e using...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah we got nerds, but somebody's got to design the x wing fighters, the holo chambers you play in, the suitcase cars you fly in, the light saber your'e using...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> House Flies work fine too!
> 
> I'm just flat out embarrased by the picture you posted Bitter.  As a Tech fan, I have nothing to say except embarrased!!!  But the Party in the UGA well, it's running a close race!!!



no need to be embarrassed as it is obviously a photoshopped picture.

and I'm glad you guys have a good sense of humor.  I went out on a limb with the dead dog post.  I knew Chadair would love it, though.  at first I had a post that said "Has anyone fixed this goofy looking quarterback?" with Quincy Carter's mugshot, but I decided to go all out.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Yeah we got nerds, but somebody's got to design the car you drive, the building you work in, the airplanes you fly in, the internet your'e using...



Just as long as it's not guys like Reggie Ball doing all that cool designing.

And some those boys in those pics look like they're more apt to design women's clothing.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Which one of yall is this??


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no need to be embarrassed as it is obviously a photoshopped picture.
> 
> and I'm glad you guys have a good sense of humor.  I went out on a limb with the dead dog post.  I knew Chadair would love it, though.  at first I had a post that said "Has anyone fixed this goofy looking quarterback?" with Quincy Carter's mugshot, but I decided to go all out.



And it's definitely the post of the year!!!


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one of yall is this??



I think it's Sugarhill just before he met up with Joey this past year!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> no need to be embarrassed as it is obviously a photoshopped picture.
> 
> and I'm glad you guys have a good sense of humor.  I went out on a limb with the dead dog post.  I knew Chadair would love it, though.  at first I had a post that said "Has anyone fixed this goofy looking quarterback?" with Quincy Carter's mugshot, but I decided to go all out.



I don't think you'd have gotten a word of protest on Quinthy.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

oh, and for the record, who on this forum _DOESN'T_ like Star Wars?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

I think there's enough to go around for both institutions.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh, and for the record, who on this forum _DOESN'T_ like Star Wars?



Not a star wars or star trek fan...  I grew up on the A team, starsky and hutch, and macgyver.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Those are some big ole jawja boys right there...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think there's enough to go around for both institutions.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Not a star wars or star trek fan... I grew up on the A team, starsky and hutch, and macgyver.


 
Pure fiction, all three of them. Everyone knows Star Wars is real..


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think there's enough to go around for both institutions.



go back to where you came from messkin!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Google.com/images and search for alabama fan...  Dem some serious elephant ears.


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Which one of yall is this??



that guy looks like bryce molder.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> go back to where you came from messkin!!


 
Idjit, you need more geography brushin up...


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit, you need more geography brushin up...




I bet ya wobbert won't notice it!!


goofy ephelumps....


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

hey doc, where is your buddy with the letter jacket?  i figured that pic would be up by now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> I bet ya wobbert won't notice it!!
> 
> 
> goofy ephelumps....


 
Psssst,,,,,,,,,,,,,,that's 13...


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

What ever happened to that guy?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> oh, and for the record, who on this forum _DOESN'T_ like Star Wars?



I'm not gonna lie and act like I hated any of the original three but I don't see why people get so geeked up (no pun intended) over them either.  

The way they moddled the empire and what not after the Third Riech was pretty interesting though.

Those "prequal" things all looked stupid.  I've never watched any of them.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 6, 2010)

I heard Georgia Tech got a new lineman and assistant coach


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> I heard Georgia Tech got a new lineman and assistant coach


 
Now that's funny.

Check out those old USB NES controllers that dude has, those things are worth like $25 a piece now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ol' Leather Sleeves...  he don't come around much anymore...

I used to have that picture saved but I can't find it.  Did find this one, though...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check out those old USB NES controllers that dude has, those things are worth like $25 a piece now.



who's the nerd now?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

I found it!


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I found it!



there he is.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> who's the nerd now?


 
Hey, If it weren't for those UAH boys co-op program the space shuttle wouldn't ever get off the ground...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, If it weren't for those UAH boys co-op program the space shuttle wouldn't ever get off the ground...



yep, somebody's gotta go get the GT-grad NASA engineers coffee...


----------



## coggins (Aug 6, 2010)

GA TECH...........Is it just me or is their highlight EVERY year who they ALMOST beat........


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 6, 2010)

must be you.


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree, must be you!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Ol' Leather Sleeves...  he don't come around much anymore...
> 
> I used to have that picture saved but I can't find it.  Did find this one, though...




  foot fault.... elvis has left the building!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Ol' Leather Sleeves...  he don't come around much anymore...
> 
> I used to have that picture saved but I can't find it.  Did find this one, though...



I forgot all about Ole Red. I wonder how many boards he's been kicked off of? Man he sure knew how to get under some skin. I sure miss our friendly debates.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2010)

Bitteroot said:


> Yes a picture really is worth a thousand words.................gooooooooooooooooo tech.....



I have never seen that pic. Please tell me that is not a real pic.


----------



## coggins (Aug 6, 2010)

Guess it was me..........about 9 outta the last ten years.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 6, 2010)

These nat-dooky eating dog threads never get old.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I have never seen that pic. Please tell me that is not a real pic.



It must be real..... it was on the internet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2010)

AccUbonD said:


> These nat-dooky eating dogs threads never get old.


 
What's that orange crap all over your helmet?


----------



## rex upshaw (Aug 6, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's that orange crap all over your helmet?



i like the gangsta tinted visor.  i bet he's packin' a pellet gun.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## drhunter1 (Aug 6, 2010)

bnew17 said:


> pitiful. you would think their goal is a NC instead its to beat a cross state rival.



One team comes to mind. The Gators.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Aug 6, 2010)

Where did yo get my pic nitram?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 6, 2010)

Bullpup969 said:


> Where did yo get my pic nitram?



Not giving away my sources...


----------



## troutman34 (Aug 6, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I forgot all about Ole Red. I wonder how many boards he's been kicked off of? Man he sure knew how to get under some skin. I sure miss our friendly debates.



I'm sure he misses his hair!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Don't mess with the Wreck...



We don't have to you ... you nerds tear it up pretty good all by yourselves.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 7, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I forgot all about Ole Red. I wonder how many boards he's been kicked off of? Man he sure knew how to get under some skin. I sure miss our friendly debates.



Is he gone or is he reincarnated?  The force was strong with that one.


----------



## riprap (Aug 7, 2010)

Yall went all out on that body work. Looks like macco did that door jamb on the wreck. Same people must have done that beat ga sign.


----------



## Buck (Aug 7, 2010)

That picture of Mack in the hot tub never gets old..


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 7, 2010)

riprap said:


> Yall went all out on that body work. Looks like macco did that door jamb on the wreck. Same people must have done that beat ga sign.



Maaco!?!?  I figured it was Krylon.

( I had to get in on this just a little)


----------



## chadair (Aug 7, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> That picture of Mack in the hot tub never gets old..



no it doesnt and knowin he has been banned again for the 12th time and cant see that we r laughin at him, makes it that much better


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 7, 2010)

Troutman, you are REALLY destroying my fragile self esteem.You figured out a way the NERDS are gonna keep from having cleat marks on the front's of their jerseys?


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 7, 2010)

This one is nice


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 7, 2010)

No, this one !


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> No, this one !



Nah this one!


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Aug 8, 2010)

Man I think that pic of Nesbitt and that other dude was from this weekends gay marriage demonstration .


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2010)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Man I think that pic of Nesbitt and that other dude was from this weekends gay marriage demonstration .



PRIDE


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 8, 2010)

Did someone say gay ?  

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4GJVxFP19Gs&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4GJVxFP19Gs&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 8, 2010)

I dont even know what to say about this.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2010)

deerbandit said:


> I dont even know what to say about this.



You dont have too! Liljoyce knows what that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB (Aug 11, 2010)

*Zombies, video game and anime clubs*

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fEdkLVzHUO4&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Soon to come.........Card Flourishing Club.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2010)

DSGB said:


> Soon to come.........Card Flourishing Club.



Ok man... what are you doing on youtube searching for zombies, video games, and animee clubs????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 12, 2010)

lilburnjoe said:


> *A picture is worth a thousand words !!*


 

YES IT IS!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

Browning Slayer said:


> YES IT IS!!!



Ouch.


----------



## MCBUCK (Aug 12, 2010)

specrider said:


> Best thing on youtube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-zZ_qIJ3aQ
> 
> I run this state



No matter how many times I watch that clip, it never gets old!  Here is another quickie clip you will like.

Dropped

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## specrider (Aug 12, 2010)

Watching CPJ panic and fold in that last series was priceless. That was one of my most favorite "walks back to my car" after a game that I can remember. The reaction from all the gnat fans was just a sweet experience. 



MCBUCK said:


> No matter how many times I watch that clip, it never gets old!  Here is another quickie clip you will like.
> 
> Dropped
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXFouJ-UWLQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

specrider said:


> Watching CPJ panic and fold in that last series was priceless. That was one of my most favorite "walks back to my car" after a game that I can remember. The reaction from all the gnat fans was just a sweet experience.



I bet.  I bet it watching them have come to grips with the fact that that things were in fact not much different under P.J. when it came to this game was priceless.

Sorry to the cool Tech fans on this board.  Listening to some of the Tech people after '08 was very, very hard.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> I bet.  I bet it watching them have come to grips with the fact that that things were in fact not much different under P.J. when it came to this game was priceless.
> 
> Sorry to the cool Tech fans on this board.  Listening to some of the Tech people after '08 was very, very hard.



The reality of buiseness as usual is numbing for the Techies! New coach got them one win and a false sence of hope Cudos to CPJ for winning one game and he done it in Athens!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

brownceluse said:


> The reality of buiseness as usual is numbing for the Techies! New coach got them one win and a false sence of hope Cudos to CPJ for winning one game and he done it in Athens!



...there's a new sherriff in town.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Aug 12, 2010)

Must be Chuckles the Clown hour !!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2010)

We just hired Greg McGarity, Branden smith is back, and this thread is funny.  It's great to be a Dawg.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 12, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> We just hired Greg McGarity, Branden smith is back, and this thread is funny.  It's great to be a Dawg.



X2 X2 X2 X2 X2 X2


----------



## Roberson (Aug 12, 2010)

who would ya'll rather beat,us or Tech? 
Just curious. I bet I already know SGD's answer..........


----------



## coggins (Aug 12, 2010)

ya'll.....ya'll have a great program and I hope we're catching up!  I've met a lot of FL fans over the years in Jacksonville that were top notch folks.  However I LOVE to beat ya'll just wish we could do it more often.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 12, 2010)

coggins said:


> ya'll.....ya'll have a great program and I hope we're catching up!  I've met a lot of FL fans over the years in Jacksonville that were top notch folks.  However I LOVE to beat ya'll just wish we could do it more often.



We'll see!  Sometimes the Ol' Dawgs surprise us, like a few years ago. When I lived in Jacksonville there were just as many Dawgs as there were Gators, up there in north Fla, it's all mixed up with Gators and Dawgs, it's almost 50-50.
When I was a kid, we got beat by yall almost every year.


----------



## coggins (Aug 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> We'll see!  Sometimes the Ol' Dawgs surprise us, like a few years ago. When I lived in Jacksonville there were just as many Dawgs as there were Gators, up there in north Fla, it's all mixed up with Gators and Dawgs, it's almost 50-50.
> When I was a kid, we got beat by yall almost every year.



Good to hear from a Fla fan that's been around long enough to know a little history........that's rare.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 13, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Funny thing is, the Tech fans do not pronounce their 'W's, and Georgia fans interject them everywhere they can.
> 
> Example: Georgia Tech Yella Jackets, yep that's how they say it.
> Example: Jawja Bulldawgs, see what I'm talkin about?
> ...



An Alabama fan talking about academic priorities is like a lump of excrement talking about honey.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Aug 13, 2010)

MudDucker said:


> An Alabama fan talking about academic priorities is like a lump of excrement talking about honey.


----------



## Roberson (Aug 13, 2010)

Dang, that is funny.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 13, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Dang, that is funny.........



...and disgusting.


----------

